# 1:20.3 Coupler Height



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have the dimension for the correct coupler height off the rail for 1:20.3 cars? I know alot of people just match Accucraft cars, but I don't have any and want to get my Shay's coupler in the right place. I assume that Kadee's G-Scale height gauge is for 1:22.5?

I'm sure this has been answered before, but I did a quick search already and couldn't come across it.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* UP9018,

You can use the Kadee coupler height gauge if you add a 0.125 inch (1/8") shim to raise the stationary coupler's height.

Jim

*


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim is correct..... 
For what it's worth, in the prototype generally the center line of the coupler is determined by the diameter of the wheel.......


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jim Francis on 02/13/2009 12:45 PM

* UP9018,

You can use the Kadee coupler height gauge if you add a 0.125 inch (1/8") shim to raise the stationary coupler's height.

Jim

*


Thanks Jim, I will do just that.


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

I can only speak for the cars that the D&RGW had, their height was set at 26" from the top of the rail to the center line of the coupler.


----------

